# vibration causing p0304 code



## Randallcblitz (Oct 11, 2006)

my front axles are worn out and vibrating badly. when they start this it causes the check engine light to come on p0304 code. I've reset the light several times and it does this each time the axles vibrate. I know the p0304 code is for misfire on cyl. 4 but I've checked everything, leaking intake gasket, sparkplugs, wires, rotor button, destrib. cap, fuel inj. Everything checks out fine. the car idles ok and runs good. I did notice that when the check eng. light came on the car would sputter just a little when you first take off. when I reset the light it would stop doing this. 97 altima 160,000 mi. could the axles vibrating cause the p0304 code or not?


----------

